# FINALS PICS



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

FIRST THINGS FIRST PLEASE KEEP THIS AS A STAND ALONE TOPIC!!!!!
this year i have to link to my fb account , i do not have space to post pics. please, as in begging, post finals pics here.https://www.facebook.com/sghubbs/me...073741827.100000000737662&type=3&uploaded=133


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

my only regret is there were a lot of closed vehicles and I did not get pics of the good friend , new and old, that were there


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for posting. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)

this is one sexy trunk Mr Head


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

No kidding. That's awesome!


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

I so SUCK! LOL, is there a way to email someone the pics so they can post them for me?


----------



## audioxincsq (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's a few I took Saturday.













This thing was CRAZY! I loved it.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

I'll post a couple of pics I took.











Mark E having a deep thought.









And I just don't even...


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

Me and my Bro completing a longtime goal. We got to walk on the stage at the World Finals and get a trophy!!


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

^Congrats!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

tnaudio said:


> Me and my Bro completing a longtime goal. We got to walk on the stage at the World Finals and get a trophy!!


^^


Congratulations Guys!!! We were pulling for you!!!


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That MMATS van was at our shop a few months ago, and let me tell you, that thing is completely insane. I have never heard anything like it. The clarity and sheer output of it is as good as any concert you have ever been to.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Chaos said:


> That MMATS van was at our shop a few months ago, and let me tell you, that thing is completely insane. I have never heard anything like it. The clarity and sheer output of it is as good as any concert you have ever been to.


It was painful to listen to when they had MJ playing at full tilt. I walked within 15ft of it and it physically hurt my ears.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Seeing show cars like these make me wish that I had a little more bling in my install! Then I remember I have to put groceries, strollers, tools, and other life necessities in my trunk.  Some really nice looking cars here. I love the Camry and the Legend coupes!


----------



## tnaudio (Mar 4, 2012)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Congratulations Guys!!! We were pulling for you!!!


Thank you guys. I thought a heard a few more cheers than just our 2 man section.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

wdemetrius1 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> Congratulations Guys!!! We were pulling for you!!!


Thank you sir! I wish we could have had more of the team there. Maybe next year.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Some pics


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

More pics


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Even more pics


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

SteveH! said:


> FIRST THINGS FIRST PLEASE KEEP THIS AS A STAND ALONE TOPIC!!!!!
> this year i have to link to my fb account , i do not have space to post pics. please, as in begging, post finals pics here.https://www.facebook.com/sghubbs/me...073741827.100000000737662&type=3&uploaded=133


Thanks Stevie great pics

Greetings


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Wow. Lots of beautiful work there. 
I think the GN is my favorite from the outside. 
As far as trunks go the tan Mopar trunk in the fourth post is hard to beat. What kind of car is it? Dodge, Chyrsler what? What's the outside look like? Any other pics of it?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Thanks Stevie great pics
> 
> Greetings


Juan, it was good seeing you again!


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Got a small video coming soon of the dodge. It's one of Steve Heads cars.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

Maldonadosqs said:


> Thanks Stevie great pics
> 
> Greetings


it was great meeting you at the finals juan, you are a class act all the way you are good people


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

didn't even see this thread. 

here's a link to my site (posting the photos separately here would kill bandwidth for me... stupid DSL)


finally got the pictures uploaded. was going to post them via photobucket and link them but that became a nightmare, so I loaded them up on my site. not enough time to tag them tonight, so if you have a question just link the image and ask (ie; who someone is, what car belongs to who, etc).


Here's the link:
http://medleysmusings.com/2013-car-audio-championships-in-huntsville-al-pictures/

some of my favorites...

Brian Mitchell's Zombie killer










The two Steve's (Head and Cook)









See, Ben Voellmer does do his own install work!










Pretty much sums up everyone's feelings on Sunday... pooped.










watch out for Andy's karate chop!!!!










picture of a picture of one of Steve Head's installs










See, I TOLD you guys that Todd Luliak is just a myth... dude ghosted right through my camera lens










Mark even took the time out of his day to help some young teenager with her homework (yes, I'm 100% serious)


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Jcharger13 said:


> Wow. Lots of beautiful work there.
> I think the GN is my favorite from the outside.
> As far as trunks go the tan Mopar trunk in the fourth post is hard to beat. What kind of car is it? Dodge, Chyrsler what? What's the outside look like? Any other pics of it?


Dodge Aspen

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ben Voellmer has a bunch posted on his store's facebook page here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.532630550144531.1073741852.466562893417964&type=1


My favorites...

Kirk and I getting some trophy time in INAC. It was just cool to me to get to stand up there with the guy that kicked this hobby off for me. 













Me and my MSE/JL Audio buddies. From left: John Pionke, Mic Wallce (bottom), Todd L (top), Me (bottom), Mike Stills (top), Narvarr Gordon (bottom), Ben Voellmer (top), Mark Eldridge


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Ben Voellmer has a bunch posted on his store's facebook page here:
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.532630550144531.1073741852.466562893417964&type=1
> 
> 
> ...


That tall handsome looking man in the back is Mike Still. He sure is something, so it aint weird


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

SteveH! said:


> it was great meeting you at the finals juan, you are a class act all the way you are good people[/QU
> 
> 
> Steve thank you too you are a great competitor and a great person
> ...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Maldonadosqs said:


> SteveH! said:
> 
> 
> > it was great meeting you at the finals juan, you are a class act all the way you are good people[/QU
> ...


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Thank you sir! I wish we could have had more of the team there. Maybe next year.


^^

I'm looking forward to your shows for next season.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

definitely need to finish my car and get here next year


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-drag-finals-announcement-13.html#post1986626

Pics and vids here. A few more to upload.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> watch out for Andy's karate chop!!!!


you caught me.


----------

